# How many started downloading Windows 8 CP?



## reniarahim1 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

Seattle: Microsoft Corp unveiled the first widely available test version of Windows 8 on Wednesday, giving the public the first chance to try out the slick, new-look operating system it hopes will restore the company’s fading tech supremacy.

Windows 8, as the first Microsoft operating system compatible with low-power microprocessors designed by ARM Holdings Plc, will run on tablets as well as desktops and laptops.

Source & Details


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

i tried the earlier beta release and it was quite good for a beta


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

Download it from Link


----------



## RCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

ISO Download page, Windows 8 Consumer Preview ISO formats , Product key is also included in that page.


----------



## monkey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

Any idea if this beta can dual boot as I already have Win 7 installed..


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

Hmmmm... nice, 

you will still need good hardware and touch enabled Screen to test the full potential.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*



monkey said:


> Any idea if this beta can dual boot as I already have Win 7 installed..



yes..you can dual boot with win7.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

[YOUTUBE]hjGbaAQyz8Q0[/YOUTUBE]

Say what you want, but I am very excited about windows 8. My amateurish prediction is that it will (to some degree) shift the focus back from the browser to the OS


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 29, 2012)

simple just need to know for fun how many here were eager to check new OS?


----------



## noob (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*



thatsashok said:


> i tried the earlier beta release and it was quite good for a beta



that was developer preview and this is beta. but they choose it to name as "Consumer Preview"


----------



## sygeek (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

I personally didn't like the beta. Let's just see what the consumer preview actually unveils.


----------



## noob (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*



sygeek said:


> I personally didn't like the beta. Let's just see what the consumer preview actually unveils.



read my post above...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

downloaded.....will be installing once back from office tonite


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

atlast public release..



Charan said:


> ISO Download page, Windows 8 Consumer Preview ISO formats , Product key is also included in that page.



Is it a 60day trial version likewise window 7 ?


----------



## buddyram (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

*i.imgur.com/mYwty.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*



noob said:


> read my post above...


oops, my bad.




			
				Engadget said:
			
		

> "We really liked Windows 7 when it launched. It felt like a big step forward in the short time that had passed since Vista. Now, as we creep closer to a likely release near the end of this year, we can't shake a sense of doubt. Windows 8 still feels like two very different operating systems trying to be one. The potential is hugely alluring -- a single OS to rule both the tablet and the desktop -- and with each subsequent version we keep hoping this will be the one that ties it all together. Sadly, as of the Consumer Preview, we're still seeing a lot of loose threads.
> 
> As it stands, Windows 8 is a considerably better tablet operating system than any previous version has managed to be. However, it's still a clumsier desktop OS than Windows 7. That's a problem Microsoft must fix before release."


Engadget gets it right.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

How different is this to what they released earlier, for Win 8.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

Can't download it because of fup.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

This makes a pretty interesting read:-

Windows 8 won’t kill the desktop, but don’t worry — we’re still screwed | ExtremeTech



> The desktop form factor will survive because it supports the needs of power users, hardware and software developers, and the most cost-conscious market segments. As a result, we’ll likely see increasing bifurcation in the market and an increasingly smaller slice of the overall pie. Microsoft will not attempt to “kill the desktop” or the desktop PC, but desktop users will have to accept that we’re bit players in someone else’s universe now — much in the same way that PC gamers now play second fiddle to the sofa-surfing console gamer. We’re big enough to matter, but no longer driving adoption or innovation.


----------



## R2K (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not in yet.
But it looks like there isn't much difference between W7 and W8 other than the fact that W8 is made to be more friendly with tablet PCs.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope they have made some good changes for Desktop or else am never gonna shift to win 8


----------



## Prime_Coder (Mar 1, 2012)

Will read some more reviews and then decide to whether install or not. Because I love my desktop and you know, windows 8 is trying to be friendly to the tablets.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of them like me will try this on Virtual machine, So no problem with your Primary OS


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 1, 2012)

Not interested, there is nothing revolutionary happening. There are few improvements but those don't make me want to install a preview. I had downloaded the dev preview, removed it in one day. 
Don't give a damn about tablet friendly stuff and app store in Windows, I hate it. It will eventually come down to what Apple's new OS is doing, if your app is not on our app store its harmful for your mac.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*

*//MOD:*
Merging to Poll thread.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 1, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Not interested, there is nothing revolutionary happening. There are few improvements but those don't make me want to install a preview. I had downloaded the dev preview, removed it in one day.
> Don't give a damn about tablet friendly stuff and app store in Windows, I hate it. It will eventually come down to what Apple's new OS is doing, if your app is not on our app store its harmful for your mac.



Ya certainly, me also not interested in this preview build for the fact that this OS W8 is just a port of W7 optimised for tablets with that home screen.

# 1 : Home Screen is toooo colourful. If only some non solid colours could have been used.....

#2 : Sidebar or whatever they named it,, has black backgroud... opps... my eyes....... my eyes..........


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

No HDD space..


----------



## maxmk (Mar 1, 2012)

Just downloaded 3.3 GB ISO and planning to install it on Sunday..


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 1, 2012)

Developer Preview was good.. have started download.. @10 kb/s with regular connection hiccups (You know BSNL WLL  ).. Any guesses how much time will it take.. 

Any torrents available for this... If yes .. please post over here..


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Downloaded and installed last night asap it was up. You can get iso from tomshardware download sub-site. Using it on my download pc, lappy actually(lenovo 3000y500) and its working fine. Waiting for kaspersky to release some beta software for windows 8.
Personally - Not a fan of tab interface on the desktop, i think i will stick with win7 for now and for long, if this metro ui interface remains and its no way near to chalange iOS or even android experience(on tab).


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Done with the download early morning and will be installing in sometime after freeing up some space.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 1, 2012)

will wait for digit dvd that will have it....


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 1, 2012)

^But Digit DVD won't have it in this March issue, you will have to wait till April.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Bsod coming to the tablet platform soon.-))


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

so true...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

posting from ie10 from win 8 cp


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 1, 2012)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Bsod coming to the tablet platform soon.-))



that's Microsoft way of entering into the tablet market.....


----------



## pramudit (Mar 1, 2012)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Bsod coming to the tablet platform soon.-))



really lol....


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 5, 2012)

I hav installed it with Dual booting with Win 7 more than 4 days ago….
really tablet interface is different, but a change is cool..
Some points I would like to share which i felt ..
1. This release will run till Jan 15, 2013. (means we hav almost 10 months to try)
2. The starting dual boot screen is GUI based now, no more keyboard required…
3. The Win 8 has major cloud based working, like we can sync it with hotmail accounts and skydrive.
4. Finally, there is a pause button between copy/paste tasks, with graphical speed graph!
5. The task manager is more detailed and accurate.
6. Startup and shutdown timings are very short ( that may be I haven't installed any softwares yet… but still if we compare with Win 7 it is less)
7. The applications are now available in the App store, the apple feature added.
8. I felt Internet explorer is amazingly fast.
9. The Internet explorer on Start page, gives a full screen surfing experience as it is made for tablet. ( use right click to switch between tabs!! )
10. Songs on media player on also having new tablet based full screen interface!

That's all on my first lookup I noticed… the internal features will be explored soon…….


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 5, 2012)

is it working on virtual box? Hope tdf gives the developer preview iso in next dvd


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 5, 2012)

Consumer preview seems to be even less friendly to the desktop user than developer preview. the number of clicks required to do a simple job has doubled compared to windows 7. And even now there seems to be no integration between the start screen and the desktop. It's frustrating to say the least.

In win 7 I shutdown the PC with a single click (Press on start button and release on shut down).. in win 8 it took some 5-6 clicks, didn't even bother counting as I'm not gonna boot into it again.. at least, not until Windows 9 comes out.

And in any case, going by the history of Microsoft, Windows 8 is bound to be crap coz every alternate version of Windows has been (remember ME & Vista??).

I can bet that MS will release a crappy windows 8 this year and then in early 2014 it will release Windows 9 which will actually be a good OS. This way MS forces a large number of people to buy the OS unnecessarily and makes extra money


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 5, 2012)

W8 not for me, I'll wait for W9.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried to DL three times. It failed.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 5, 2012)

Downloaded, Installed and uninstalled


----------



## Renny (Mar 7, 2012)

How smoothly will it run on 2GB RAM?(Stand-alone install, not visualization).


----------



## puli44 (Mar 7, 2012)

its a crappy os for desktops ...installed n uninstalled


----------



## Le0nidus...ftw (Mar 7, 2012)

Used IT


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> How smoothly will it run on 2GB RAM?(Stand-alone install, not visualization).



Windows 8 will work fine with 2GB RAM.


----------



## paw1 (Mar 7, 2012)

windows 8 = Good ideas, absolutely crappy implementation.

Take for instance the messaging app. Its nice to have an integrated app that supports win live messenger, facebook, and has room for others (google talk?). However, you cant see your online friends from within the app (you have to click on a contact to see if he/she is online) and you cant send offline messages. 

Hundreds of other such examples i could give.

After seeing windows 8, I can't trust MS to ever deliver a refined OS in the future.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Windows 8 is mainly targeted towards the touchscreen devices.Therefore not much interested in it.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

hi all, i just don't want to create another thread for this so can any of you describe what is the actual difference between this beta and the developer preview launched earlier???

because i installed the developer preview which was given in DIGIT NOV. 2011 DVD, and i didn't like it all, it was more user friendly for touchscreen monitors,...
thanks.



Cool Buddy said:


> Consumer preview seems to be even less friendly to the desktop user than developer preview. the number of clicks required to do a simple job has doubled compared to windows 7. And even now there seems to be no integration between the start screen and the desktop. It's frustrating to say the least.
> 
> In win 7 I shutdown the PC with a single click (Press on start button and release on shut down).. in win 8 it took some 5-6 clicks, didn't even bother counting as I'm not gonna boot into it again.. at least, not until Windows 9 comes out.
> 
> ...



quite an awesome conclusion that is!!! 
practically true...


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 7, 2012)

May be "Windows 9" in 2015.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

Heads up guys:

Windows 8 can't be installed on a 1 GB RAM, Pen 4 machine. Gives the following error:
*i.imgur.com/uuuux.jpg

Now laugh to your heart's content!


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Heads up guys:
> 
> Windows 8 can't be installed on a 1 GB RAM, Pen 4 machine. Gives the following error:
> *i.imgur.com/uuuux.jpg
> ...



wtf is that??  
is that for real???
can't imagine what a lol is the consumer preview

someone ask microsoft, what is this "something" that happened... lol!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

^  even Microsoft is not sure what happened thats y "something happend"


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 7, 2012)

I used Windows Developer Preview with my Win7, dual boot for about a month and had a lot to say about it.

1. It's specifically made for touch enabled PC IMO, MetroUI proves it.

2. No "close" or "cross" button on the apps which run from the MetroUI.

3. Startup is fast because Windows 8 *first starts* then gives you dual boot options. If you select Win7, your computer will restart and then it'l load up Win7 (this proves that Win8 was already loaded when it gave me booting options).

4. For some reason, shut down times were amazing.

5. Nothing to look forward to this "updated" version of windows except for the Kinect support. I think that might revolutionalise the way we interact with our machine.

6. Bad driver support (for Win8 Developer Preview, not sure about consumer preview).

7. Internet Explorer is fast, i admit, but i feel crippled using it with minimal features and controls.

8. Explorer is almost the same, except for the fact that now it has an interface just like MS Office, like tabs on the top for Copy, Paste, Options etc which i think is a good thing IMO.

Anyway for those of you wondering, it ran fine on my system. My config is - 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53 GHz
2GB DDR2
AMD HD 4350
Simmtronics G31 K Motherboard


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 7, 2012)

Downloaded 32bit in 2 hours flat. Surprisingly craptel didn't throttle my dl speed. Currently unable to install so trying to tweak settings to make it work.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 9, 2012)

Does the 32bit version run on 1GB RAM ? My laptop's got a Pentium T4400 @ 2.2GHz and 1GB RAM.

Oh and does W8 wipe out the entire HDD when it tries to install, like other Windows releases ? I need it to behave and occupy a single partition I've reserved for it, and NOT make entries on my master boot record.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 9, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does the 32bit version run on 1GB RAM ? My laptop's got a Pentium T4400 @ 2.2GHz and 1GB RAM.
> 
> Oh and does W8 wipe out the entire HDD when it tries to install, like other Windows releases ? I need it to behave and occupy a single partition I've reserved for it, and NOT make entries on my master boot record.



they have tool to test whether it will run on ur system or not, but according to min. requirement it will work, and no it does not wipe out entire HDD...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Heads up guys:
> Windows 8 can't be installed on a 1 GB RAM, Pen 4 machine.



It turns out it CAN be installed, if a bootable disk is used instead of installing it from another windows. 

So, it got installed! And here are some screenies which I took!
Windows 8 - Imgur

Personally I wont call the new UI of W8, "revolutionary", since it doesn't exactly fit for a desktop layout. Tile interface is OK until it is used just for mobiles, IMO.


----------



## RBX (Mar 11, 2012)

Downloaded, but no room for installation.

I'm not sure if I'll like this version. Last time I used dev preview (only once), I was stuck trying to figure out how to close the apps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2012)

NIce screenies!!!!!!!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Its Looks Good,But i guess it wont be a huge success.Some say it might be the biggest flop.


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 11, 2012)

downloaded and installed.. Looks good, but an average user, using a mouse or keyboard, will need some time getting used to the new interface.. I miss the good old Start menu though..
Its hard to tell at this early stage that if it'll be a success or failure..


----------



## sygeek (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]v4boTbv9_nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 12, 2012)

A friend of mine has had this installed for about a week now. Initially he was very skeptical about the removal of the start button. The guy now says he prefers windows 8 preview over his Win7.

What i noticed: Shutdown and start-up are really fast. Its probably not going to be very popular desktop/laptop OS, but surely on touch enabled devices is going to be a absolute cracker. My two cents.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok.. Spend my day today making this screen-cast. Not "actually" a screen-cast, but recorded from my 10 mp digi cam. Sorry for the quality of video.
The startup, shutdown and lock screen couldn't have captured from screen-cast anyway.

A new high-def video will be uploaded soon.

[YOUTUBE]lFIOrXj3TIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ud0103 (Mar 14, 2012)

I downloaded it but on booting, it asks for the licence key...  this was not so with the developer preview... Is there a way that I can do it without a key hmm ??


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Just copy the key from the download page on Microsoft's site.


----------



## Alok (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone did gaming??
Also old os apps and games compatibility ,  *scaling* ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

yup does games work with win 8 i too wanna know..1 reason not installed it..


----------



## acidCow (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I've been using Windows 8 since 4 days now as a primary OS. Much to Dad's disappointment; He moved on to my sister's laptop. 

Well the first thing I was impressed with was the booting time. Pretty fast I should day considering I've got only a gig of RAM. The first problem I noticed was it integrating hotmail with all metro apps. I gave in my hotmail ID and password during the first time setup. 
CHecked my mails from the default mail app. But since everyone in the family uses this desktop, I was a little privacy concerned so I removed my account. VOila, all the metro apps - Music, Pictures, Videos GONE! 

They take 5 mins to startup and then ask for a WIndows LIVE ID. I figured out you can go to the desktop , go to My Pictures and see a slide show of 10 pics before this Metro app is ready. Same with Music and photos. I never bothered to even login and check.

Then came browsing. I was pretty pissed off at the Metro UI of Internet Explorer. The tab management and everything sucks. Had a lot of trouble figuring out how to close IE  

FInally downloaded Chrome and Safari. Searched for some tips. Turns out that you have to drag the app down to close them (only the metro apps). 

Also one more thing was the way you shut down : Go to the charms menu ( had a lot of trouble getting it out with a mouse. Used Windows + C ) Then settings and then Power , then shut down. Takes about 10 secs to shut down. 

So this was my mini review of WIndows 8 Consumer Preview ( And my life's first review , SO please take it easy on me ) On the whole, I DON'T LIKE WINDOWS 8 as of yet. Desktops will die!


----------



## Aryansh (Apr 10, 2012)

i haven't installed it on my PC (not much space, you see), though i tried it a little bit on virtual box and i was not happy..
but just some days ago i saw it on my friend's PC, and i tell you,its really awesome. though lack of start orb is quite irritating and you have to get used to it. most of the live tiles work properly and using them is breeze.
now i am thinking of buying new hdd so as i can try it on my PC


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2012)

^^	whoa! You are gonna buy new HDD just so you can try windows 8 beta! 
Pretty slick are you..


----------



## Aryansh (Apr 11, 2012)

well my hd is already full and i am unable to try any other OS due to that. So sooner or later, i was going to buy one anyway..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share this link of a well written article on the main ThinkDigit website 
Why Windows 8 is a huge gamble for Microsoft Software | Softwares | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## noob (Apr 22, 2012)

Using it currently since day 1.

1. Start up and file copying speeds improved.
2. Usability compared to Windows 7 is far less.



shubh.s said:


> Well, I've been using Windows 8 since 4 days now as a primary OS. Much to Dad's disappointment; He moved on to my sister's laptop.
> 
> Well the first thing I was impressed with was the booting time. Pretty fast I should day considering I've got only a gig of RAM. The first problem I noticed was it integrating hotmail with all metro apps. I gave in my hotmail ID and password during the first time setup.
> CHecked my mails from the default mail app. But since everyone in the family uses this desktop, I was a little privacy concerned so I removed my account. VOila, all the metro apps - Music, Pictures, Videos GONE!
> ...



+ 10000 shubh.s


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 23, 2012)

MODs, add one more entry in poll. I downloaded, got frustrated and uninstalled. Dnt like the interface at all.


----------



## maninder4k (May 3, 2012)

Downloaded & Installed! It's just Awesome!


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Win 2000=Flop
Win xp=Hit
Win Vista=Flop
Win 7(Improved with bugs and problems of vista)=Super hit
Win 8 =  Flop again?And the biggest risk by micro ?


----------



## maninder4k (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 Somewhat I also agree with you as Microsoft have changed the major interface that is Start to another Metro-type? Now it's difficult to handle the apps like we do in Windows XP or 7. It have somewhat changed the meaning of Windows we know!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2012)

Three days ago I install fresh Win7, So wait for 3 to 4 month to system slow down.


----------



## freshseasons (May 4, 2012)

Arguably first one to start with downloading Windows 8 CP on this forum  and still downloading it on 56kbps modem since first day. 


        Only for my family which needs to make some random telephone calls now and then,the download gets interrupted but i think next week round the corner i'll be just there. Will update then.


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Arguably first one to start with downloading Windows 8 CP on this forum  and still downloading it on 56kbps modem since first day.
> 
> 
> Only for my family which needs to make some random telephone calls now and then,the download gets interrupted but i think next week round the corner i'll be just there. Will update then.




Dude, even Osama in caves had better internet


----------



## dingdong (May 4, 2012)

^^how do you know?


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2012)

He was big fan of pr0n, how can he not have good internet


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Arguably first one to start with downloading Windows 8 CP on this forum  and still downloading it on 56kbps modem since first day.
> 
> 
> Only for my family which needs to make some random telephone calls now and then,the download gets interrupted but i think next week round the corner i'll be just there. Will update then.



Are you trolling here?


----------



## LKV5649 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just warning you all. Windows 8 CP is not as trustworthy as it seems. Obviously, since the OS is in public testing mode, there are some major glitches. However, be warned! if you install the OS, install it on another drive (other than your C: drive). If you have to revert back to your older (and more trustworthy) OS, and Windows 8 was overwritten onto the older OS, then you will have to do a clean install.

The Start menu has been changed for the better. Looks really good and usability is really nice, with type to search functionality. Game and App compatibility is a problem though, because of testing mode.

I would suggest, wait for the retail. Till then, stick to 7. Its not gonna be another Vista, that's for sure


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2012)

LKV5649 said:


> The Start menu has been changed for the better. Looks really good and usability is really nice, with type to search functionality.



I am sure many would not agree with you on this.
How can you expect the same efficiency with this revamped (read screwed) start menu when it takes so much time to even load ( compared to previously) and encompass entire screen just to let us select that single app which we want to open. :/


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> serpent16 Somewhat I also agree with you as Microsoft have changed the major interface that is Start to another Metro-type? Now it's difficult to handle the apps like we do in Windows XP or 7. It have somewhat changed the meaning of Windows we know!



Yup.I doubt it will be a hit.I mean so many people get confused with windows 7(I mean the elder people).What will windows 8 do to them?


----------



## LKV5649 (May 14, 2012)

True. The start menu may not be as appealing and 'simplistic' as the ones found in the earlier versions of windows. I agree, when I saw that the start had been removed, a part of me died inside. Until I got some third party app to restore the start button, which also opens the metro style in a concise format, preventing the full screen process. If Microsoft can incorporate this, then it would definitely improve the responses from new and 'elder' users.

However, I state once again, the apps have been rearranged for the better. Accessing groups of folders of a specific type is easier, and with the type to search, its kinda fluid. I just didn't like it because of compatibility problems, but that's understandable since its just a preview.

One more striking part (which I truly loved) was the music app. It would automatically fetch data from the internet about the artist who's song you were listening to by displaying info, pictures, different albums and records. And it does this beautifully. These kind of apps will definitely improve user response.

The only challenge Microsoft faces is to appeal to both types of technological generations: old and new.


----------



## newindiasolutions (May 16, 2012)

I have used window 7. It have great features I am sure about window 8.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Windows 8 Release Preview was Supposed to be released on May 31st. Any updates on the same?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 1, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Windows 8 Release Preview was Supposed to be released on May 31st. Any updates on the same?



Downloading it right now


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 1, 2012)

OOhh...its released..Never knew..Will be downloading once back from office


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

Microsoft's Windows 8 coming in late October Software | Softwares | ThinkDigit News


But I still feel Windows 7 should have been given atleast another year or two.


----------



## IdleBrains (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice...  we can get more details from <a href="*windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso">here</a>


----------



## students (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public test*



cute.bandar said:


> [YOUTUBE]hjGbaAQyz8Q0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Say what you want, but I am very excited about windows 8. My amateurish prediction is that it will (to some degree) shift the focus back from the browser to the OS



Always microsoft gives their best! So let us wait for public test of win 8


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2012)

Never will download a CP, only final version for me. It's a PC OS after all, not a mobile one.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> But I still feel Windows 7 should have been given atleast another year or two.



You can (and will) give it 3-4 more years, because this windows is going to suck.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, I have downloaded the CP, but tried in VMWare. Dint want to disturb the existing system. But the impression is not so good. What they did!!!! they removed the start menu itself. Don't know whether they try to give a feel like touch screen phone's homescreen.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Don't know whether they try to give a feel like touch screen phone's homescreen.



Yeah... but providing the "feel" of touch screen, on a PC without a touchscreen, is a FAIL.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 12, 2012)

Who knows future monitors begin to come with touch screen feature.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 12, 2012)

most pc manufacture's has already started rolling out pc's with touchscreen interface.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 13, 2012)

Touchscreen makes sense and is comfortable till a limited screen size. Large screen touch monitors will have fate like motion controls , cool to a degree then total suckage.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 20, 2012)

windows 8 will be a flop... this is not what I am telling. This is what I got to know from inside microsoft. This is microsoft business strategy. 

But this doesnot mean microsoft doesnot put hard work into it. They put many features and will see people like it or not. The the better version will be windows 9


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

I am satisfied with Windows 7, so I don't think I need to upgrade till windows 9. BTW, Microsoft is trying something new let them do it, instead of just criticizing it will be fail or it is only good for tablets.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> windows 8 will be a flop... this is not what I am telling. This is what I got to know from inside microsoft. *This is microsoft business strategy. *
> 
> But this doesnot mean microsoft doesnot put hard work into it. They put many features and will see people like it or not. The the better version will be windows 9


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 20, 2012)

Well it could be a business strategy or whatever, but we all have been using Microsoft Windows since its stable windows 98 version and it just works on all PCs !! [ PS : I have used windows 1.0 to windows 7 ]

Lets think positive, there are others on the race too, with Apple coming up with Mini iPad this summer, iOS 6 , microsoft need to compete to be in the business.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 20, 2012)

on topic.  windows 8 on pc noo for me.. but we yet to see it on it' recommended hardware.. like touchscreen.. 

I am looking forward to windows 8 tablets...For it's simplicity..


----------



## mkerala (Jul 20, 2012)

I downloaded it but not yet installed it on real PC. It was weird when I run it on virtual PC.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 22, 2012)

I really liked it.. Breaks the old workflow in kind of nice way.. And the beautiful tablet from Microsoft is going to rock the world..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2012)

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/3087/tdfax.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2012)

Does this version still wipe out the MBR and try to take control of my PC ? I finished downloading it around 10 days back still not sure if I want to go through the trouble of fixing my laptop to clean up the installation.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure if this is advertising.. But thought would let you guys know that I have launched a forum on Microsoft Surface and win 8 basically.. SurfaceHacking.com


----------



## Whistler81 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had previously installed *Windows 8 Consumer Preview* and had removed it. 2 days back I removed the *Windows 8 Release Preview*. The most disgusting thing is :

I downloaded the Trial of *Kaspersky Antivirus 2012* and it will not install on Windows 8. a Big WTF to that !

Secondly *AMD Catalyst* will not install and my desktop becomes smaller.

One of the 2 DVD Drives I have vanishes.

I love the Login Screen but not the Start Screen. 

Most software is not compatible. Will say *is a big mistake purchasing this OS*.



cooljeba said:


> I really liked it.. Breaks the old workflow in kind of nice way.. And the beautiful tablet from Microsoft is going to rock the world..



I don't know if I am right. Android is open source and manufacturers don't need to pay much to Google or OHA or the AOSP.

Now if we take Windows 8 as the OS for future tablets will not the price of tablets take a hike ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> I don't know if I am right. Android is open source and manufacturers don't need to pay much to Google or OHA or the AOSP.
> 
> Now if we take Windows 8 as the OS for future tablets will not the price of tablets take a hike ???



Please, Windows 8 is NOT competing with Android ever. Its competing with Ubuntu Tablet Edition. Android tablets (and also iPads and WP7 tablets) are highly crippled. Windows 8 is a full sized desktop OS. 

And you can always get rid of metro I believe in favor of a more traditional desktop.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

Why are people acting as if it forces you to use the metro UI which is best optimized for 'touch screen' displays?

AFAIK isn't there an option to switch to a much more traditional Windows UI as well?

I read in the reviews that its faster than windows 7 quite a bit, that in itself with some slight tweaks is a good enough reason for me to upgrade.

Windows 8 professional for 800 bucks is a steal for those who've recently purchased laptops/desktops.


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

^No option to disable metro on desktops.This is what this hate is all about.
Some find metro good,some find it bad.Just give us an option for what we like.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 25, 2012)

there are some registery tweeks for disabling metro. even you can bring back the classic start menu using some 3rd party apps.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> there are some registery tweeks for disabling metro. even you can bring back the classic start menu using some 3rd party apps.



Just use Win7 then. Why bother with all this stuff.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

kisame said:


> ^No option to disable metro on desktops.This is what this hate is all about.
> Some find metro good,some find it bad.Just give us an option for what we like.



There should be an option to display the touch screen oriented UI for a much more desktop friendly one. I read it on some article a long time back.

Microsoft wouldn't risk damaging its most significant product, if they didn't have a winner in Windows 8.


----------



## Jarvis143 (Jul 25, 2012)

used windows 8 cp and rp... a lot of changes were there .... and lot more are required.... there are many bugs still


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe Newell: "I think Windows 8 is a catastrophe for everyone in the PC space." | PC Gamer


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 27, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Gabe Newell: "I think Windows 8 is a catastrophe for everyone in the PC space." | PC Gamer



That guy is a business minded entrepreneur who knows Microsoft's own game distribution service GFWL and likenesses like Xbox Live will reduce attention towards Steam. It's obvious because he didn't state a particular reason why he hated it. That's why he is apprehended and is depending on Linux to sustain Steam. 
He also said something about "PS3's gonna fail....dont buy it" crap. Guess we all know he was wrong. It would be silly to take his comments so seriously.
And btw, my comments on Win8: It's great. I'm sick of the same old windows and needed something new. It's just a beginning of a new phase and there's a little bit of learning to do to get used to the gestures. Also I saw a performance improvement over Win7. Definitely gonna upgrade.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

I love win7 and the good'ol' XP. Win8 may be suitable for tablets for its touch-based interface, but not for PCs/


----------

